# Skid Pan: 4th DECEMBER! First team starts at 9:0am prompt



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have organised the above several times before.

I'm talking about the Police Training Skid Pan in Hixon, near Stone, Staffordshire. 
This is a construction of two large concentric circles, one of concrete the other one of tarmac to give dirrent levels of grip. The whole pan is covered in oil with water being sprayed onto it all the time, which makes the surface nice and slippy 

You will drive and experience skids in complete safety in fwd and rwd cars with an advanced police instructor teaching you. You will also be taught how to perform emergency stops with and without ABS.

In the past the cost per person usually worked out at Â£40 to Â£50 but it depends on how long the pan is booked for and how many people turn up
(last Feb it was Â£75/hr)

Anyone interested to do a "Skid Day" in early December?
Just a little hint: the ladies usually really, really enjoy this event 

And here is the list of attendants so far

So far we have: -

Caz, Howard, Ian B. 
Graeme, Dani, MickeyB
QuackingPlums, Mrs. Graeme, _*Phantom-man*_
Gav, Saul, Adrian

I'm afraid this means that this day is now booked out unless someone pulls out.

There are a few more people interested: 
bec21tt plus some of David S' friends, so it's time to commit!!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

So we don't have to take our own cars out on this, no? If so, I'm up for it!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No, QuackingPlums, you will drive police training cars (the driven wheels are bold to initiate the skid at a low speed)

Good fun, I can vouch for it


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> you will drive police training cars (the driven wheels are bold to initiate the skid at a low speed)


Sounds a good event and am interested in learning new driving skill. However, do they have a pool of cars to pick from which matches your current vehicle i.e. RDW/FWD, 4WD?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The cars you will be driving are: -

a fwd Ford Mondeo (bold front tyres)
a rwd Ford Sierra (bold rear tyres)
a Toyota Carina GLI for the emegency brakings (all tyres with good tread)

No chance to take your own cars onto the pan: just imagine you'd have a film of oil all over tour tyres 

For most people, driving the rwd Sierra is the best fun  
but hitting the breaks in the middle of a pool of oil/water after coming off the acceleration loop certainly teaches you a lot [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I wouldn't want to have missed those experiences.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Dani, yes please, put me down for this


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Here you go Graeme [smiley=rifle.gif] 
I've put you down :wink:  :-*

*List of people interested:*

*Graeme
QuackingPlums
Dani
Ian B
Steve and Caz*


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Um, and me?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Apologies, QuackingPlums :-* 
I wrongly got the impression you were still at the contemplating stage :?
(obviously a mix up with chip  )

You are now added


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Depending on the date, I would be interested in this, but it depends on work


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Most likely it'll be a Saturday


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I've done this and its great fun and you actually learn something.

Oh! and its in Hixon not Stone Dani :wink:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dani,

Please put us down for this one.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> No, QuackingPlums, you will drive police training cars (the driven wheels are bold to initiate the skid at a low speed)
> 
> Good fun, I can vouch for it


pity .. would have allowed me to test of the legendary 911 handling.... 8)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Instead you can test the limiting factor Sundeep - your driving! 

(meant in the "as would be the same for me" kind of way!)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Oh! and its in Hixon not Stone Dani :wink:


You are right, it is Hixon, Robert. I should have said "near Stone"; now corrected 8)

I know you were there Feb 2002 :wink:



TT Law said:


> Hi Dani, Please put us down for this one.
> Steve


I'll add you to the list, Steve. 2 drivers?



Sundeep993 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > No, QuackingPlums, you will drive police training cars (the driven wheels are bold to initiate the skid at a low speed)
> ...


OK, I know Ford is not Porsche, but a nice skid is still good fun.
Turn the car through 360 degrees in a controlled way: _nice one!!_ [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have now asked Staff Police for the 4th December for the Skid Pan traingng and I'm waiting for them to get back to me.

There is quite a bit of interest *on the other side* (Club Audi) so it looks as if we could be there all day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. As you can see, 
*the skid pan session at the police training skid pan near Hixon, Staffordshire, is now booked for Saturday, 4th December  *

The maximum number of people they will train per day is 12. So make sure that you reserve your space early.

We will have access to the facilities from 9am until 3pm. This is providing 12 people will attend.

With 12 people on the day the price will be Â£37.50 per person. This price will go up if there are less of us. Minimum number they cater for is 9.

So far we have: -

Caz, Howard, Ian B.
Sue B. Graeme, Dani
QuackingPlums, David S., Mrs. Graeme
Ron, Saul, Adrian

There are a few more people interested:
bec21tt plus some of David S' friends, so it's time to commit!!

I will need to have received a Â£25 deposit per person by Friday, 12th November, so we're not going to lose the place


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Count me in! How do you want the money?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great QuackingPlums 8)

PMs to all of you will be on their way soon


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Dani

If numbers allow, could you put me down as 2 drivers, i.e. Me and the Wife?

We need to be in Shrewsbury for a party in the evening so if we finish at 3pm that should allow us plenty of time 

Thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No problem, Graeme.

two drivers for you


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I can't make it due to a wedding. 

[edit]

Doh!! I just been through this thread and it appears I never got around to registering my interest any way!

I'll get my coat! :roll:

[/edit]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I can't make it due to a wedding.
> 
> [edit]
> 
> ...


Never mind, Paul

there already is enough interest to have a repeat run some time next year


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Can you put Saul and me down - thanks Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ron, 
you and Saul are in  And I know Adrian (Loz180) wants to go as well.
Adrian you can have my place if there are any more takers: I owe you one!! 
So it looks like we have a full house now 

But, keep posting. Someone may drop out -you never know.
You can also just turn up to have a look what it's like.

I'll definitely have to organize another one soon [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Ron,
> you and Saul are in  And I know Adrian (Loz180) wants to go as well.
> Adrian you can have my place if there are any more takers: I owe you one!!
> So it looks like we have a full house now
> ...


Cheers Dani


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Dani, if anyone drops out, please put me on the standby list, or count me in for the next one Cheers Howard


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No problem, Howard

Just come a long: I'm happy to give up my place if need be. I've been on the pan a few times in the past.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

Caz will be doing the skidding. I will be spectating. I'll explain more when I see you.

Steve


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'll probably pop in to catch Dani someti,e during the day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No probs, Steve,

I assume that Howard will be all smiles now :roll: 
*Howard??*


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Can't wait :!:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

H said:


> Can't wait :!:


I knew you'd smile  
I reveived your cheque BTW.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Can you PM me with where to send thre Cheque, please? and payable to whom? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Adrian, you have PM


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> I'll probably pop in to catch Dani someti,e during the day


Super, Robert  See you in December -unless you're going to AmD


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Dani

can you send me payment details too please


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

All done now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

There are still few peeps out there who's deposit I haven't reveived!  I'm sure you know who I mean :roll:

Please pstyour check asap or you'll lose your place 

I have spoken with the guys at the skid pan yesterday: everyting is going to plan and I will send out directions end of next week


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Any advance on directions yet?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You should have received directions today  If not, give me a shout, please!!

*Oh, there is one place available again as Sue B has cancelled*
Anyone ??


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Dani, i'm interested, if there is still a place available, count me in!

How much, and is it 1 car thats available, or 1 place? (i.e. 1 person)?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's one person, Mike, and the place is yours 

The procedure is explained on page one.

Prices depend on number of people attending but as there're going to be 12 of us it will be Â£37.50 per person.

Please PM me your address and I'll send you directions.

See you -and everyone else- on the day


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Directions received today, thanks Dani 

See y'all on Saturday.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers for the map Dani!
We will see you all on Saturday.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Excellent - got my directions thru this morning! Thanks Dani! 

What's the outstanding payment due? And will it be cash/cheque or cash only on Saturday?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

There is a pub in Hixon if anyone gets really peckish, but it may be prudent to bring a cereal bar or something like this for elevenses. 8)

The nice police instructors will supply us with coffee all day long 

See you all tomorrow


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Cheers Dani for another great day.

Emma and I really enjoyed eveything!

Did you finally get to have a go?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm glad you and Emma had a good time 

No, I didn't have a go, Mike. 12 people only  And I don't think it would have been fair on the police officers to ask.
But not to worry: next time round


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks Dani for organising another great day out, you are a star !! [smiley=sunny.gif] Howard See you Xmas dinner


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Ditto! Many thanks Dani!

First time out on a skid pan for me and loved it - shame you didn't get a go yourself but if you ever need another body to make up numbers for the next one, count me in!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm glad you enjoyed your first skid 



QuackingPlums said:


> if you ever need another body to make up numbers for the next one, count me in!


Just watch the events board. I will organise another skid pan day 8)


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Soon as you can Dani, really fancy a go at this :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tinman said:


> Soon as you can Dani, really fancy a go at this :lol:


O.K. I will check my diary for 2005 when I'll get back from Berlin next week


----------

